# Reserve BMOQ?



## Fencer_1983 (4 Dec 2007)

Hi I'm new!

I'm a student and have been going through the enrollment/application process the past few months.  I have passed the aptitude and medical tests, and have gone through a few interviews now.  To get to the point, I'm a bit confused at the duration of the training that I will undertake.  I have enrolled for Artillery Officer (Reserve) through the RESO entry plan.

Now I have spent some time searching and reading the FAQ's around here (and the official webpage) , but unfortunately the information I have gotten hasn't been satisfactory - in fact it has been contradictory at times.  From what I do understand, reservists do not go through the same training courses as regular forces.  Also, I have been told that my training will consist of two summers in Quebec and Gagetown.   Does the first summer consist of BMOQ, or whatever it is now being called?  What is the duration of that? 15 weeks?  Or is it a combined course with both Off. Cadets and NCOs? What will the 2nd summer be comprimised of then? CAP and artillery officer training?

If I could get some clarification as to the duration and content of the training over the summer months, that would be most greatly appreciated!  Thanks!

(My apologies if this has been covered somewhere.. I have searched rather exhaustively and not found a clear answer.)


----------



## DannyD (4 Dec 2007)

Hello,

I can't answer all your questions (if I'm not totally sure about something, I prefer not to say anything). However, I talked with a cadet officer (from a Reserve unit) the other day and he told be that in the Reserves, BMOQ and BMQ are the same course, in the sense that OCdt are mixed with the NCM during basic training (which is NOT the case with the regular force). The duration of this training is about 20 days (instead of the 14 weeks for the Regs' BMOQ).

Next phase is your SQ, and I have no idea of its length for the Reserves.

Since each Reserve unit is responsible for training its members, you should call the unit where you applied in order to get the most up-to-date info about their procedures.

Cheers !

P.S. By the way, since you're new here, you might want to fill out your profile. It's always helpful to know to whom we're talking !


----------



## medaid (4 Dec 2007)

Officers do not o SQ. The course right after BMOQ for Land element officers is BOTP2, then CAP.


----------



## DannyD (5 Dec 2007)

Why in hell did I write SQ ?? ??? Anyway, I thought CAP was right after BMQ for the Res...


----------



## mhawk (5 Dec 2007)

Regarding the SQ its quite possible for an Ocdt to take SQ.  Its dependant upon your CO,  course staff and the availability of BOTP part 1 or however you name.  I know this as when I was in the reserves, after BMQ ended, each of the OCdt asked their CO's if they could take SQ, only 2 were denied and had to work at the Garrison for the remainder of the summer.  I'm not sure but maybe my situation was very rare and hasnt happened else where across the country.


----------



## medaid (5 Dec 2007)

wow lucky those who got it. It's not part of your career progression, and is normally frowned upon to send people on courses that are going to be rehashed once more in CAP. Not that I'm saying it's not use full, quite the opposite. But somewhat redundant at the same time... just my opinion though.


----------



## Fencer_1983 (6 Dec 2007)

Oh ok, I guess that makes sense.  20 days / 4 weeks isn't that much.  I'm sure it will seem like a lot once I'm there though! Still, does anyone know when the reserve courses are in the summer?  I have May-August off school... and that leaves another 12 weeks of free time... I suppose I would be doing additional courses?


----------



## ghyslyn (1 Feb 2008)

I think it'll be early may to start, not sure, in general for reserves the army understands completely that a large number of applicants are university students, so therefore training is generall sometime in may-august, and I hear you also have an option of doing weekend training in the winter.


----------



## slowmode (2 Feb 2008)

Fencer_1983 said:
			
		

> Oh ok, I guess that makes sense.  20 days / 4 weeks isn't that much.  I'm sure it will seem like a lot once I'm there though! Still, does anyone know when the reserve courses are in the summer?  I have May-August off school... and that leaves another 12 weeks of free time... I suppose I would be doing additional courses?


From my experience and understanding, usually Reserve summer courses start like Middle of June, Beginning of July, and Beginning of August. The reserve force makes accommodations for those in school, so youll be fine.


----------



## Trader 556 (8 Feb 2008)

That being said, reserves BMQ short, regs BMQ long.

I've been "pushed" by the recruiter to get into the summer course, but I had intended to complete my BMQ the part time route.

Are their any benefits in doing the long course compared to the short course?

If I take the part time route, it'll take like 2 years till I'm fully trained and qualified.

I've applied for artillery with 7 Toronto and am in the process of getting processed.  Still waiting for my phone call for CFAT test, etc.

Turning 30 next week and by the looks of it, there are a lot of people signing up in the 25+ age, so I don't feel so bad now and yes, I do feel age is a benefit in terms of mental stability, so I can see it will work in my favour.


----------



## bran (13 Feb 2008)

Hey everyone,

After reading most of your responses, I take it that you can do your reserve courses full-time during the summer or part-time on weekends, and is it your preference or is it up to the bosses (sorry i know that's not the proper term, but i don't know what is) to which one you attend? Also if you were to attend the part-time courses on weekends would you still work part-time at your home base during the summer months or would you work full-time during the summer away from home?


----------



## ghyslyn (3 Mar 2008)

Brandon87 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> After reading most of your responses, I take it that you can do your reserve courses full-time during the summer or part-time on weekends, and is it your preference or is it up to the bosses (sorry i know that's not the proper term, but i don't know what is) to which one you attend? Also if you were to attend the part-time courses on weekends would you still work part-time at your home base during the summer months or would you work full-time during the summer away from home?



Can't answer all your questions but I suggest looking at this guy's blog, its about his winter BMQ in the reserves.

http://www.chaaban.info/tarek/canadian-military-training/page/2/


----------



## Fencer_1983 (18 Apr 2008)

I'm getting sworn in soon, and although I still haven't heard of an exact date for the BMOQ, I've been told "late May, early June" by some of the officers.  But who knows.  I don't finish at school till the end of April, so hopefully it's not any sooner than mid-May.  I could really use a week or so to get things organized around here before being sent off.



> From my experience and understanding, usually Reserve summer courses start like Middle of June, Beginning of July, and Beginning of August



That would work well for me.


----------



## Fencer_1983 (21 May 2008)

So, I've been told that all reserve BMOQ courses are full this summer.  This really sucks; I had a civi job lined up for the summer and I declined it after being told I would be on course in the summer.  And I don't think I can go on the weekend course thing in the fall cause of other commitments.

So... my questions are
1) When are the actual reserve BMOQ courses this summer and where?  Does anyone have the exact course dates?  I'd like to know so I can sort of plan out my summer a bit better just in case there is an opening.

2) I've heard some stories of people just showing up at courses even though they weren't on the list.  Has anyone here done that?  I'm not suggesting I will do that, but I'm curious..


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 May 2008)

> I've heard some stories of people just showing up at courses even though they weren't on the list.  Has anyone here done that?  I'm not suggesting I will do that, but I'm curious..


Why don't you try that and let us know how it goes? 

Why don't you have these discussions with your Unit Recruiter? If you can't go, I can't see them leaving you on PAT for an entire year....


----------



## Redeye (21 May 2008)

Brandon87 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> After reading most of your responses, I take it that you can do your reserve courses full-time during the summer or part-time on weekends, and is it your preference or is it up to the bosses (sorry i know that's not the proper term, but i don't know what is) to which one you attend? Also if you were to attend the part-time courses on weekends would you still work part-time at your home base during the summer months or would you work full-time during the summer away from home?



You can do BMQ on weekends in the Reserve, but all trade courses are full-time usually in the summer.  CAP for example is 11 weeks long, most trade courses are about the same length (some are longer) and are also full time.  Most of them are in modularized so you can do them in smaller blocks of time to accommodate work/school etc.


----------



## Antoine (25 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

I wasn't sure to post my question here or in the 'May BMOQ?' but the later seems to be for candidate applying to the regular CF.

My question is about the reserve BMOQ. I was wondering if anyone knows about the starting date of this summer BMOQ for reservist (MARS, DEO) ?


----------



## PasRap (31 Mar 2009)

Hey

I'd like to echo Antoine's question, and since his name sounds french I assume he is also from Quebec (like me)

Anyone knows start dates for this summer BMOQ reserve in Quebec ? I was told may and june but are there more precise dates out there ?

Also, side question, when is it too late to get in may's ?

thanks !


----------



## Antoine (15 Aug 2009)

Hi All,

I was wondering if there are any weekend BMOQ open for reservist on the West Coast for January? I might be wrong but usually there is no weekend BMOQ during summer?

Many thanks


----------

